# CYMBALTA approved by FDA 8/3/04



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi everyone,There is a new antidepressant called CYMBALTA made by Eli Lilly which has just received FDA approval. This drug is the first approved selective serotonin AND norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor (SSNR). It is supposed to be good for chronic pain control as well as depression.Thought you all would like to know.


----------



## 20469 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi Cyndie. My doctor has prescribed cymbalta for my fibro and IBS-d. I was wondering if you had tried cymbalta, and how it was doing for you? Thanks, catlover


----------

